# Nie chce mi zaladowac fglrx, modul nie istnieje..

## Maf

no wlasnie, nie laduje mi fglrx, gdyz nie istnieje on, przeszukalem katalog /lib/modules i nie ma;/ zrobilem wszystko chyba w zwiazku z instalacja sterownikow dla ati. moj sprzet to radeon 9550, jajo 2.6.12.2 gentoo sources. ma ktos jakis pomysl?

----------

## n0rbi666

musisz zastosowac zmodyfikowane ati-drivers, zwykle nie dzialaja z 2.6.12 (szukaj na unsuported software jadra 2.6.12-nitro-3 i tam jest ebuild odpowiedni - za chwile dam linka  :Smile: 

znalazlem  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2543715.html#2543715 -> u mnie z nitro3 i nitro5 dziala super  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> musisz zastosowac zmodyfikowane ati-drivers, zwykle nie dzialaja z 2.6.12 (szukaj na unsuported software jadra 2.6.12-nitro-3 i tam jest ebuild odpowiedni - za chwile dam linka 
> 
> znalazlem 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2543715.html#2543715 -> u mnie z nitro3 i nitro5 dziala super 

 

nie udalo mi sie ich zemergowac "emerge ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1", wiec jesli cos zwalilem to zagadaj do mnie na gg 1252332 jesli mozesz

a no i zebysmy sie rozumieli, ja uzywam jajka z serii gentoo-sources, a nie nitro

----------

## n0rbi666

a rozpakowales ebuilda do /usr/local/portage/media-video/ ? i ustawiles w make.conf PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" ? :> 

a potem tylko emerge ati-drivers - i powinno dzialac (o ile masz dobrze jadro skonfigurowane)

jak nie bedzie dzialac - trzeba niestety wrocic do jajka 2.6.11 - tam na 100% dzialaja sterowniki oficjalne

----------

## RAIH

ja mam jajo 2.6.12-r4  i zrobilem legalnie

emerge ati-drivers  oraz emerge ati-dtivers-extra i wszystko ok

ale nie mozesz otorzyc konfiguracji fglrx czy modul fglrx chcesz zaladowac podczasz startu systemu  ? 

jak chcesz to moge ci napisac dokladnie co i ajk robilem

----------

## Maf

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> ja mam jajo 2.6.12-r4  i zrobilem legalnie
> 
> emerge ati-drivers  oraz emerge ati-dtivers-extra i wszystko ok
> 
> ale nie mozesz otorzyc konfiguracji fglrx czy modul fglrx chcesz zaladowac podczasz startu systemu  ? 
> ...

 

no to gg 1252332, czekam ;]

no a tak ogolnie to zrobilem tak:

zrobilem katalog /usr/local/portage

potem katalog /usr/local/portage/media-video

tar zxvf ati-drivers-bla-bla.tar.gz -C /usr/local/portage/media-video

do make.conf dalem PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/poratage"

no i wale emerge ati-drivers, potem fglrxconfig, rekompilacja jaja, reboot i to samo, nie ma tego modulu wogule ;/

----------

## n0rbi666

a czy emerge ati-drivers nie wywala zadnego bledu ?

i moze masz baselayout z flaga speedup ? :>

i problemy lepiej rozwiazywac na forum, nie gg - tak, zeby inni tez mieli z tego pozytek  :Razz:  taka jest idea forum dyskusyjnego  :Wink: 

----------

## Bako

 *Maf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie udalo mi sie ich zemergowac "emerge ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1"...

 

i to jest przyczyna, bo w r1 jest cos takiego jak: fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> a czy emerge ati-drivers nie wywala zadnego bledu ?
> 
> i moze masz baselayout z flaga speedup ? :>
> 
> i problemy lepiej rozwiazywac na forum, nie gg - tak, zeby inni tez mieli z tego pozytek  taka jest idea forum dyskusyjnego 

 

to moze przypomne ze jestem noobem i nie rozumiem co do mnie mowisz  :Wink: 

emerge ati-drivers nic nie wysypuje

wiec jesli uzyje jaja 2.6.11 to wszystko bedzie ok? a skad mam owe 2.6.11-gentoo-sources wziasc teraz?

i co tak wlasciwie "wytwarza" modul fglrx.ko ?

----------

## Bako

man portage:

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1 ~x86
```

i teraz emerge ati-drivers, ale jesli to by nie podzialalo, to dopisz jeszcze:

/etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
=media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1
```

i bedzie dzialac na jajku 2.6.12, a jesli sobie i z tym nie poradzisz, to lepiej wroc do 2.6.11  :Smile:  (musisz zamaskowac >=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.xx w /etc/portage/package.mask - oczywiscie za xx daj odpowiedni numer  :Smile:  )

----------

## Maf

no i dalej dupa;/ zrobilem to co napisales powyzej, i dalej jak robie "emerge ati-drivers" to emerguja sie sterki 8.12.10, tak ma byc? no i kiedy emerguje je, na poczatku wywala komunikacik: "--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1" no i koniec koncow, modulu fglrx dalej nie ma.. czy te wpisy nie powinny byc gdzies w /usr/portage/profiles/ ? no i co poradzic? gg dalej mile widziane;) 1252332

----------

## Bako

 *Maf wrote:*   

>  kiedy emerguje je, na poczatku wywala komunikacik: "--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1" no i koniec koncow, modulu fglrx dalej nie ma.. 

 

a sprobuj dac:

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86
```

ja mam caly system na ~x86 i nigdy nie bawilem sie package.keywords wiec pisze z glowy  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

no udalo sie po zmianie, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1 poszly, no ale np. fglrxconfig nie odpala sie, nawet po reboocie, no ale modul fglrx sie laduje ladnie. problemem jest to ze w glxgears wczesnije mialem ok 220-240, gdyby sterki dzialaly to powinno byc ok 10 x wiecej, a tutaj na tych sterkach dziwny spadlo do 70-100 fps, no total ;/ chyba sie przerzuce na 2.6.11, no chyba ze ktos ma jakis pomysl wtf is wrong  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

odpal polecenie fglrxinfo i poakz co pisze - powinno byc coz z ati, a jak bedzie mesa to zle, i widac masz cos zle w konfiguracji xorg

----------

## Maf

to moze potem, a poki co to jak zemergowac jaja 2.6.11, bo po zamaskowaniu >=2.6.12 najwyzsze to 2.6.10, a 2.6.11 nie ma ;/

----------

## Maf

kurcze lipa, na 2.6.10-r6 i sterkach tych "stabilnych" 8.12.10 chyba mam dalej tyko 200 fps, czym sie roblilo ze wynik szedl ponad 2000 ?

----------

## muchar

Na forum znajduje się mój konfig do xorg. Ja tam osiągałem kilka tysięcy fps...

----------

## Bako

Maf sterowniki juz masz ale cos mi sie wydaje, ze nie skonfigurowales xorg (ja osiagam 2600-2700 fps w glxgears). 

Odpal fglrxconfig pod rootem i bedzie ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

no yo, nie wiem co jest nie tak. jakies 2 miechy temu na jaju 2.6.11 pod radkiem 9100 mialem kolo 2400 fps, a teraz lipa, cos czuje ze to wina karty, bo jak wylaczam ixy to widze cos takiego:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGp, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx: cannot init AGP

jesli potrzeba xorg.conf lub log, to dajcie znac

----------

## muchar

Oczywiście że trzeba.  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

a modul agp jest w jadrze ? :> zaladowany ? razem z agpgart ? :> 

fglrx uzywa swojego stera do agp czy tego z jadra ? :>

----------

## Maf

no wiadomo, agp zewnetrzne, zaladowane agpgart, via-agp, fglrx, no a oto moje xorg.conf oraz xorg.0.log:

smacznego  :Wink:  :

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"pl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1152x864"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux firebird 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 Mon Jul 18 09:17:31 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 16 July 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 19 13:57:45 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,3099 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1039,0900 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4153 card 1458,4050 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4173 card 1458,4051 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4153) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4173) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821cb90

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[23] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153)" (Chipset = 0x4153)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x4050)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: STC  Model: 2c7  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1999  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 1.00

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.592

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.062   whiteX: 0.280 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name:  MACROTRON

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: MACOM S86M

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 86 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 000001

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1152x864 (pitch 1152)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (91, 91)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000070a

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd85cd000 (size=0x07a33000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf0f85000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf0f85000 to 0xb7d38000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.12.10

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr  4 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.10-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf0f85000 at 0xb7d38000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1152,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1152,864) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 864)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1152 x 7323

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

----------

## n0rbi666

wow, nastepnym razem wpakuj to w [ code ] [ /code ] (usun spacje)

```
0

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 
```

tu jest pies pogrzebany  :Razz: 

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

sprobuj dodac to do kernela, u mnie tak jest i smiga  :Wink: 

----------

## Maf

a wiec drm wkompilowalem w jajo (nie dalo sie jako modul), a drm_radeon jako modul, reboot, zaladowalem, i odpalam pod kde glxgears i dalej kolo 200 fps ;/ co tym razem?

wiec pytam jeszcze raz, czy to nie ma zwiazku z tym? :

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGp, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx: cannot init AGP 

```

----------

## n0rbi666

 :Crying or Very sad: 

dzisiaj patrze - a tu mi dri nie dziala  :Sad:  fglrinfo pokazuje - mesa  :Confused:  i to samo - cannot init agp

lsmod - nie widze nvidia-agp - i za nic nie chce wgrac sie  :Confused: 

wrrrr czemu wybralem ati ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## qermit

a co ostatnio robiłeś z systemem?

----------

## n0rbi666

dzisiaj emerge --sync i emerge -pvuD --newuse world

podejrzewalem baselayout nowy - ale to nie to (choc dziwne, ze z nowym baselayout kernel 2.6.11 nie chcial startowac - wieszal sie na cupsd  :Confused: )

kernel tez nie - bo na 2.6.11 tak samo - cannot init agp

jeszcze z wazniejszych paczek to pygtk - wlasnie kompiluje jeszcze raz, ew zamaskuje nowa wersje i zobaczymy

bo chyba iproute ekg libgadu kady mozilla-firefox do tego nic nie mialy .... a przez ostatnie 2 dni nie robilem update-u systemu, wiec to musi byc cos z dzisiaj...

jeszcze gconf sie aktualizowal - to tez moze byc to ...

----------

## argasek

Mi też się kiedyś wieszał akurat na cupsd, ale to był akurat bug w kernelu, heh...

Generalnie:

- na 2.6.12 akceleracja _nie działa_ i nie będzie działać, jest to wina sterowników, potwierdzona przez ATi. Zresztą, zostały one wydane kilka dni przed 2.6.12, a w 2.6.12 zmieniło się API, nie było czasu na przystosowanie już.

- przejrzyjcie jeszcze raz dokładnie Gentoo Radeon FAQ, na 90% odpowiedź na wasz problem jest właśnie tam.

- jeśli nie, to na 10% znajduje się gdzieś na forach Rage3D.com i na nieoficjalnej ATi Bugzilli.

----------

## n0rbi666

argasek - a co powiesz na to, ze do dzisiejszego update-u sterowniki ati bez problemu dzialaly u mnie na 2.6.12-nitro5 ?  :Razz:  (bez cudow, sterowniki z nieoficjalnego ebuilda, majace kilka patchy na dzialanie z 2.6.12, ale dzialalo pieknie)

na 2.6.11 tez nie laduje mi nvidia-agp, nie wiedziec czemu  :Confused: 

po ponownym emergowaniu nowego baselayouta, nie moglem wogole odpalic ani 2.6.11 ani 2.6.12 - albo wieszalo sie na cupsd albo acpid - wiec teraz lece na starym baselayout

kompilowalem jeszcze raz kernela, emergowalem ati-drivers - i nic, dalej lsmod nie pokazuje, zeby gdzies bylo nvidia-agp ... a przy ladowaniu modprobe nvidia-agp - nie wywala zadnych bledow  :Confused: 

generalnie - cos z dzisiejszego update jest winne - wg mnie baselayout, bo zmienial pliki konfiguracyjne, ale niby stare baselayout przywrocilo swoje pliki ... ja juz nie wiem co jest grane  :Confused: 

--add--

po wkompilowaniu agpgart i nvidia-agp na stalo do kernela

```
 n0rbi ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5140 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)

n0rbi ~ # uname -a 

Linux n0rbi 2.6.12-nitro5 #3 Thu Jul 21 20:15:48 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

n0rbi ~ # 

```

niby ok, ale pozostaje niesmak - czemu nie chcial ladowac tego %&%$^ modulu ? co mu sie odwidzialo ? bo ja wymiekam, szukalem odpowiedzi - i nic  :Confused:  ma ktos jakis pomysl ?Last edited by n0rbi666 on Thu Jul 21, 2005 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> argasek - a co powiesz na to, ze do dzisiejszego update-u sterowniki ati bez problemu dzialaly u mnie na 2.6.12-nitro5 ?  (bez cudow, sterowniki z nieoficjalnego ebuilda, majace kilka patchy na dzialanie z 2.6.12, ale dzialalo pieknie)

 

Dla mnie działające sterowniki to sterowniki które działają na waniliowym kernelu. Niewątpliwie, 8.14.13 nie działają na waniliowym kernelu 2.6.12. Kropka.

Jesteś przekonany, że działa Ci akceleracja? Odpal fgl_glxgears. Bo jeśli chodzi o 2D, to też mi chodzi. Z tego co wiem, działa tylko _niektórym_ osobom, tzn. szczęśliwcom którzy posiadają chipsety obsługiwane przez Internal GART.

W ogólności nie działają. Patrz odpowiedni bug w Bugzilli, który zresztą jest już "assigned".

----------

## Bako

u mnie tez sie cos dziwnego zaczelo dziac. Ostatnio zrestartowalem komputer no i do tego czasu sterowniki przestaly dzialac  :Smile:  (w miedzyczasie bylo pare upgreadow). Teraz niby ati-drivers sie ladnie kompiluja, modul sie laduje, ale jak dam startx to monitor mi mrugnie i koniec czarny ekran (przypominaja mi sie czasy widnowsa i ctr+alt+del  :Smile:  - co prawda nie robie resetu, ale czekam az mi sie komputer uruchomi ponownie). Nie pomaga przelaczanie sie na konsole, ani restart X'ow, po prostu "monitor" przestaje reagowac.

Aby moc wogole pracowac na komputerze zmienilem wpis "Driver" w xorg.conf z fglrx na radeon (co prawda akceleracji nie mam, ale xfce dziala  :Smile:  ).

Teraz nie mam czasu sie tym zajmowac, bo wybieram sie na  nadmorski wypoczynek  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

wyprzedziliscie mnie z odpowiedziami, a edytowalem tamten post  :Wink:  ale napisze tutaj : 

--add--

po wkompilowaniu agpgart i nvidia-agp na stalo do kernela

```
 n0rbi ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5140 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)

n0rbi ~ # uname -a 

Linux n0rbi 2.6.12-nitro5 #3 Thu Jul 21 20:15:48 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

n0rbi ~ # 

```

niby ok, ale pozostaje niesmak - czemu nie chcial ladowac tego %&%$^ modulu ? co mu sie odwidzialo ? bo ja wymiekam, szukalem odpowiedzi - i nic  :Confused:  ma ktos jakis pomysl ?

argasek - i fgl_glxgears wszystko smiga jak nalezy

ja chce miec agp w modulach !!

----------

## Maf

a ja w sumie wylozylem na to, po co mi akceleracja sprzetowa pod ixami? narazie nie wiem po co:) wazne ze dzialaja;]

----------

## qermit

 *Maf wrote:*   

> a ja w sumie wylozylem na to, po co mi akceleracja sprzetowa pod ixami? narazie nie wiem po co:) wazne ze dzialaja;]

 spróbuj odpalić cokolwiek, co działa w opengl, albo odpal mplayera - bez akceleracji to tylko sterownik x11 zostaje

----------

